# Shop Progress



## trippcasey (Feb 17, 2013)

In my recent new found love for woodworking, I find myself building my shop more than building projects. To me, this is just as satisfying, although I am itching to tackle some of those things on my to do list (my WIFE'S to do list should I say). I thought I would post some of my progress on my shop organization. My shop is in my garage, and I have to keep space for the other typical garage stuff so my space is limited. Here is my "shop" when I first got started.










After fiddling around, I realized I needed some space to work off of, and some tools to work with. Pallets are FREE!! Free wood comes in handy…and a new to me Shop Fox table saw. I traded a boat motor I had about $200 in for the table saw.



















After cleaning up that wreck, I found that my miter station would not allow me to cut at the max angle of my saw. I wasnt thrilled, and mulled over several possibilities of what to do. I also found myself without any good organization of my hand tools, drill bits, sand paper, blades, and other stuff that you need and hate searching for for ten minutes before you find them. An assembly table was on my to do list….and a band saw too. After all, who has too many tools?










The assembly table came from a cabinet my brother was going to trash, and a counter top piece from the ole mans place. Free is my favorite word!! I like it a little lower than my bench. It just works for me better that way. And the cabinet adds storage for my glue, sand paper, stain, and other assembly tools right there in arms reach.










I took my failed miter station apart and used one side as an outfeed table, and the other as a small work area and added two drawers to it to store fasteners and all of my manuals and precision tools. It also has a small shelf on the bottom that slides out with a few sanders, jig saw, and sawzall. The outfeed table is where I store my jigs.



















Well, this is how it sits today. My bandsaw was made from an old shopsmith bandsaw attachment. The motor that runs it turns the same as a shopsmith would, and is belt fed. I have a base for my drill press, but havent finished it yet. Id like to get a floor model, but the bench top does just fine for now.









My focus has been on building a space to work. Right now I feel like I have a decent space to work, especially for my limited skill set. Now I plan to focus on the projects that need to be done. Like the toddler bed, the dresser, the herb garden planter….or was that the dresser first, the cutting board, the picture frame…or the changing table…or…I dont know anymore. Guess I better ask the boss what she wants first!


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

You are off to a good start. I spend considerable time organizing or finding spaces to exploit for storage and i have been working in the same shop for 20 years. Enjoy it, and of course make sure to get a few things made fr the wife. (laughing


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Remember to make it work for you, and don't worry about making it pretty. One thing I can tell you seeing you're just starting out; Do it all at least once. There are people here who can help you out with just about anything you could dream of. Don't ever catch yourself saying, I don't think I can do that. You see, there is a magic about a workshop you create yourself, it's like something alive and it can make you a much better woodworker than you ever thought possible if you are willing to try anything.

Never give up.


----------



## bernwood (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice looking place and start to your workshop. I dug out my man cave from under my barn about 12 years ago and is 24' X 24' and low ceiling 7' (couldn't dig down any farther because of the New Hampshire granite). But it's my shop and really like it.

As stated by Russell, don't worry about how it looks, keep focused on making it work for you. That leads me to woodbutcher's post who's still working on his place after 20 years. I have re-arranged my shop a number of times and each time I thought I was making perfect use of my space. Let the shop evolve with your skills. Both will get better with time.

One thing you may change in the near future is the duct from your table saw. I'm only guessing from the picture, but you may find it in the way for ripping plywood on the table saw. Have fun.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

be careful

the man cave is addictive


----------

